# Tribest Sedona Dehydrator at Costco



## WWhermit (Mar 1, 2012)

Saw this for sale this morning, and was wondering if anyone had information on it. Looks to be very similar to the Excalibur.

http://www.costco.com/.product.1000...012MailerLP-_-Banner-_-43-_-MarketingItemName

There seems to be good reviews of this product on the internet, and we know that the internet doesn't lie, right? 

I also saw that there was a youtube video comparing this model to the Excalibur, but haven't had a chance to watch it yet.

Anyone have input?


----------

